# Vizsla displeasure



## vicwineguy (Jan 27, 2012)

We have a new, to us - just this past week - v who is 16 months, and lacking in socialization and confidence. Lots of work to be done, but she is our fourth and we know it is just a matter of us being trained to meet her needs.

For now she is crated at night but has the run of furniture and beds the rest of the time. Quite typical, at least at early stages, she would rather be with us than lying by herself on a bed. My wife went to bed and closed the door and left me in the dining room with our new girl. I left for a few minutes to talk to my wife and when I got back she was standing on her bed surrounded by bits of paper from an oil change receipt which we were had left on the table while sorting for income tax purposes. 

Some things never change with a v - and they revel in the ability to let you know when you have displeased them

GS&v


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Yes, I find anything that is cardboard or paper that is of importance must be placed strategically out of Vizsla Reach. Mind you my little GSP is no better and is usually the instigator. With her it escalates to cushions.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

with PIKE it's paper towels-ballpoint pens-reading glasses and basball caps WHY? paper towels he only cleans his bowl-ballpoint pens has not learned to write yet-reading glasses he has perfect eye sight-baseball caps he never wears one LOL!


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

At home we have to hide socks, in the car we have to hide food and at the office we have to hide the recycling bins!


----------



## DougAndKate (Sep 16, 2011)

The craziest thing for us is the fact that Elroy has NEVER chewed anything that he's not supposed to. Not a single sock, piece of paper, nothing. We do give him cardboard tubes to destroy from time to time on a rainy day in the basement. I would gladly trade some of his other bad habits for a bit of destruction any day!


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

DougAndKate said:


> The craziest thing for us is the fact that Elroy has NEVER chewed anything that he's not supposed to.



Good boy Elroy!  In the scheme of things Finch hasn't destroyed much, given that we have let her had free roam of the house since Day 1. She just loves socks - I lost a handful Smartwools before I started remembering to always close my closet doors. Now if she grabs them, she just goes nuts and tosses them around but doesn't chew. She will, though, always steal food if left alone with it!


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

Hercules destroyed an outpatient clinic appointment letter of mine. The receptionist was not impressed when I said ' the dog ate it!'


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

DougAndKate said:


> We do give him cardboard tubes to destroy from time to time on a rainy day in the basement.


I give Riley the cardboard tubes as well! She KNOWS now when the toilet paper is getting close to being gone off the roll because she will look at me and then tap her nose against the roll like she's saying "okay, I know what's coming!" ;D


----------



## vicwineguy (Jan 27, 2012)

threefsh said:


> DougAndKate said:
> 
> 
> > We do give him cardboard tubes to destroy from time to time on a rainy day in the basement.
> ...


We had a previous v that loved the tp rolls and if you left an empty on the roll would get the edge and peel it off.


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

Lincoln loves socks....if he finds one now he just brings it to me instead of tearing it up!  lol


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

vicwineguy said:


> threefsh said:
> 
> 
> > DougAndKate said:
> ...


unfortunately, Ruby can't wait until the tube is empty,,,,she takes the full ones, normally when somebody has just sat down :


----------

